# Kriminelle versuchen ungepatchte Reader-Lücke auszunutzen



## Newsfeed (16 April 2010)

Berichten zufolge versuchen Kriminelle, die seit rund zwei Wochen bekannte und bislang ungepatchte Schwachstelle in Adobes Reader auszunutzen, um Windows-PCs zu infizieren. Unter den Schädlingen findet sich auch der als besonders gefährlich eingestufte Bot ZeuS.

Weiterlesen...


----------

